
News by the ton: 75 years of US advertising - saadalem
https://www.ben-evans.com/benedictevans/2020/6/14/75-years-of-us-advertising
======
lowdose
It is a mystery to me how most newspaper are going to survive with a president
like Joe Bidden.

